# Altum or not Altum?



## mzm (6 Aug 2011)

Hi,

Would like your opinions on this one...

A month ago I bought ten of these juvenile angels. I was told that they were Altums imported from Aquarium Glaser in Germany.

Showed the photos to Heiko Bleher and his reply was:

'Heiko Bleher have nothing to do with P. altum. These are P. scalare from the lower Amazon basin, once called P. eimeckei'

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jeremy (6 Aug 2011)

They are scalare but I would say they aren't even wild or F1.Too many bars


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (8 Aug 2011)

not altums..


----------



## madlan (8 Aug 2011)

scalare mate, nice fish still!


----------



## mzm (11 Aug 2011)

Just a short update. I have in the meantime contacted the local shop were I bought these fish from and they now state that they are Peruvian Altums! I have explained that there is no such thing as Peruvian Altums however I got nowhere. I have been sending emails to Aquarium Glaser nearly on a daily basis since Monday requesting clarification however they are simply ignoring these mails.


----------

